# Certified Executive Chef exams



## gilest (Apr 1, 2011)

I just passed my written and am looking for someone who's already taken the practical, as I have questions regarding the whole process, I've read through the exam guide that's on the ACF website but am not sure if the menu items listed there are mandatory etc.

Any help would be aprreciated!

Thanks


----------



## matthew babbage (Sep 11, 2011)

Chef I have done the practical and not the written so I could use your help also.

What would you like to ask?

Any information I have I would be happy to share.


----------



## gilest (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Chef!  I was wondering what the evaluators was most concerned with i.e. menu, execution, presentation, sanitation etc. I've had no luck finding a test site here in Michigan, starting to get a little worried.

  I'm more than happy to answer any questions about the written that I can. My wife and I took the written together and both exams had different questions. The exam questions are pulled randomly from over 5,000 questions. My exam consisted of mostly sanitation and management type questions. There were still quite a bit of questions about classical cooking and baking.

 Thanks,

Tom


----------



## matthew babbage (Sep 11, 2011)

Chef, I am so sorry I did not get back to you sooner.

Is it too late to help or have you taken the practical? 

I have my written at 10:00am tomorrow 11/12/11 and have been studying the same practice exam over and over.

I hope to pass on the first try any last words of advice?

Please send me a list of questions for the practical and I will answer each as detailed as I can.

Whatever I can do to assist you I will.

Matt


----------



## gilest (Apr 1, 2011)

My apologies for the late reply, I'm sure you passed the written with flying colors!!

I have not been able to find a location to take my practical here in Michigan, I'm beginning to think my 2 years on the written will run out before I find one!

Anyway, I wish you all the best, let me know when you recieve your certification!!

Best Regards,

Tom


----------



## matthew babbage (Sep 11, 2011)

Chef, I drove from NYC to Punxatawny, PA for my practical at Indianna University of Pennsylvania.

Chef Gary Fitting was the proctor.

Where in MI are you?

My drive was about six hours but well worth it.

Let me know if you would like help and maybe you could go there and take the exam.

Matt.

I did pass the written and my CEC is official.


----------



## gilest (Apr 1, 2011)

Outstanding Chef!! what an accomplishment!!  I wish you all the best !

I live in Kalamazoo, Michigan (Southwest) I saw that Ivy Tech in Indiana was fairly close but I was concerned about traveling with my Mis en Place. If you traveled 6 hours I thinbk I should be able to travel 3 with no problem.

Again Congratulations!!

best Regards,

Tom


----------

